# It's coming... (New CAI for 4.4L)



## SBenfer (Feb 5, 2003)

New BFP CAI. Will be in a black wrinkle-finish powdercoat and fits 1999-2001 E39's, and are being manufactured as we speak. 1997-8/98's will be out about a month after... Taking pre-orders.










-SB


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

How much are they and when will they be ready?


----------



## SBenfer (Feb 5, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> *How much are they and when will they be ready? *


Will be ready in approximately 3-4 weeks, and estimated retail will be $399.

-SB


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

How about us 3.0 liter guys!!!??? 

Chris


----------



## SBenfer (Feb 5, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> *How about us 3.0 liter guys!!!???
> 
> Chris *


2.8/3.0 intakes will be available about a month after the E39 intakes roll out. The E39 4.4L intakes are being fabbed right now, with the E46 next, E39 2.8/3.0L next, and the E36 last.

-SB


----------



## SBenfer (Feb 5, 2003)

P.S. Here's a picture of one installed on a 2000 540i...


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Any road test's in wet/rainy weather? Just wondering how much water can get sucked into the engine from there?


----------



## SBenfer (Feb 5, 2003)

Greco said:


> *Any road test's in wet/rainy weather? Just wondering how much water can get sucked into the engine from there? *


Our intakes will include a water jacket just like the Dinan units. While water ingestion is always a possibility, the jacket will severely reduce the chances of this happening.

-SB


----------



## Dustin540/6 (Nov 22, 2002)

SBenfer said:


> *P.S. Here's a picture of one installed on a 2000 540i...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great looking car!:thumbup:

:bigpimp:


----------

